# Name a Good film you have watched recently



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I Watched the social network a few nights back, starting watching inception last night too, but was far too tired to figure out what in the holy jesus was going on so might have to give that another go when ive got the brain power!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Repo Men, great movie...

Stars Jude Law, for any phoneshop watchers...

"Metrosexuality, liking Jude Law."


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

phoneshop is quality and i know bout 6 lads and a girl that work in carphone and the simularity is scary!!! a owl?! and i have decided training day is the best film ever made....


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Repo Men, great movie...
> 
> Stars Jude Law, for any phoneshop watchers...
> 
> "Metrosexuality, liking Jude Law."


Ill second this! Great film! :thumb


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Inception is pretty decent, Tyson (not so much a film but itâ€™s a good documentary), Despicable me  .


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

film/animation the corpse bride...it's a tearjerker :yes:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

rita, sue and bob too is pretty good if you want to get that


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Zombieland is a good one to check out, it's funny but not in the instantly funny way if you get what I mean. It's worth checking out you'll be surprised


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Due Date with zack galfinaski or sum shit like this.... if you thought the hangover was funny u will die when u watch this.... i had to change to boxer when i got out of the cinema.... its funny as hell....


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

not a film, but wtch allof the "idiot abroad" series in one go , it will destroy you
















the best comedy / documentary ever been on tv


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

jeevan said:


> not a film, but wtch allof the "idiot abroad" series in one go , it will destroy you


this is funny as f**k.... plus i love Two and a Half men..... gota be the funniest american sitcom series about...


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

Went to Jackass 3D last night, was hilarious! defiantly recommend it for a good laugh


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i feel like ive seen every film ever made that i want to watch

ive got a LoveFilm account so im forever watching em, ive just dropped it down though to only 4 a month as ive nothing left to choose from

one of the funniest films ive seen for ages was Four Lions, its brilliant !


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ryan, how i met your mothre and entourage are better than 2 and a half men

2 and a half men .. Every ep

charlie has sex with a woman

alan is lonely

a joke is told that jake doesnt get

alan is still lonely

jake gets the joke

charlie has sex again


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Waltz with Bashir.

The best film I've seen for a while.

I still love the Ealing films. So many to choose from.

Erasure Head. Freaky but good. Also Apocolypse Now and Train Spotting( impossible book to read and enjoy though). I like many foreign language films like The Baader Meinhoff Complex.

Must not forget Kick Ass. Great film.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Ryan, how i met your mothre and entourage are better than 2 and a half men
> 
> 2 and a half men .. Every ep
> 
> ...


Sounds funny to me :laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Get him to the Greek, brilliant..

"When life hands you a Jeffrey, stroke the furry wall.."

Brooklyn's Finest, pretty decent, people in NY hated it and protested against it because since 9/11 it apparently not cool to show NYPD in a bad light...

Cop Out is pretty funny, Tracy Morgan, Bruce Willis in a Kevin Smith film with an AMAZING soundtrack

The Other Guys, pretty good, takes a while for Will Ferrell to actually be funny though, the whole "Gator the pimp" thing is brilliant (watch it, you'll see what I mean)

Exit Though the Gift Shop - the Banksy film, well worth a watch.

Dread, great film version of a Clive Barker Story, I loved it but then I'm a big fanboy...

Predators, The Losers, The Expendables, Red, Splice, The Town, Restrepo, After Life (pretty screwed up and with lots of Christina Ricci in the buff), Mr Nice, I've watched so much recently I can barely remember them all, ah the joys of not watching TV much anymore!


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to see a few of these mewntioned - Jackass 3D and Due Date.

Second Zombieland.

Kickass is awesome(although I definitely didn't think it would be before I watched it) watched that again recently .

Apocalypse Now was the last one I watched, but I watch that pretty regular haha.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to see Jackass 3D tonight and really looking forward to it. I recently watched Paranormal Activity 2 and thought it was pretty decent for what it is.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i thought The Losers was pretty shit tbh


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Lets not forget Kung Fu Hustle. Funny film , oh yesh.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Remastered Shogun Assasin has just come out too! Sweet...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

get him to the greek is brilliant


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Its called a Jeffrey! Who could be scared of a Jeffrey?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im watching get him to the greek tonight on your recommendations


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

2 and a hyalf men rocks...

How I met your mother is for the ladies ...My woman insists we watch it


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Shogun Assassin is an awesome film!

Just back from seeing Jackass 3D...Pretty good!


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

Get him to the greek is a fun watch. SALT was ace. Despicable Me was fairly good. Scott Pilgrim Vs the World was good, great soundtrack. Knight and Day, for a Tom Cruise film very good. Killers is also good. I've done quite well recently, can't really say I've seen anything thats bad.

TV: Blue Mountain State and Hawaii 5-0 are good watches


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i like blue mountain state

BOARDWALK EMPIRE = SOPRANOS OF THE 30S

Brillliant show


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm a cyborg but that's ok. Imagination run wild. Great film.

I gotta say thought that I love the original Star Wars trilogy. For that era it was fantastic. Also all of the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i only like the war scenes in lord of the rings

They are re doing star wars or something apparently,


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Si-K said:


> 2 and a hyalf men rocks...
> 
> How I met your mother is for the ladies ...My woman insists we watch it


lol thats the same as my misses... but i totaly agree wit u 2 n half men is funny as f**k... best comedy out at the mo...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Not a film but I'd highly recommend the new series on FX 'The Walking Dead' which has currently just aired episode 2 of 6 but has already been confirmed for a 13 episode season 2 due to its massive early success.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

HIMYM is brilliant

THE OFFICE USA

ENTOURAGE

2 slept on series over here

CRIMINAL MINDS TOO


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Took the mrs to see Jackass 3D on friday was actually brilliant.

Few others include

The blind side

Toy Story 3

A Team


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I watched Moon tonight. Cracking story Gromit. Directed by David Bowies son.

Also another movie I like is Bronson. Forget about popularising a crim etc etc. But the main man in it is a firking great actor in the best tradition of Brit acting of the seventies in films like 'IF'.


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Not a film as such, but a 4 part Series, Martina coles, The Take. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

My recomendations based on recent watches (last 2/3 weeks):

Splice - there is a scene in this film will put you off sex, the whole film is a little ikky

9th Company - Russian war film about the Afghan war, not a new film by any means but still awesome, quite sad.

Get him to the Greek - very funny

Predators - was quite good for a highly consumable film

Inception - not worth all the hype, Shutter Island was better

Perierr's Bounty - enjoyed this, always do like Cilian Murphy films which brings me to...

Sunshine - good film... it was on film4 not long ago.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The take was brilliant, Tom Hardy was brilliant in that.

Inception was def not a film that lived yup to the hype, sorry, but it was trying to be FAR cleverer than it actually was, not actually the most complex story, it was just dessed up as one.

Shutter Island should have been great considering how brilliant the book was but the film was Scorsese's worst for some time, he's made up for it by doing Boardwalk Empire though.

Re Moon, definitely the best movie I have seen in a VERY long time.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

A Serbian Film, anyone?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Re inception. How Mark Kermode and Simon Mayo had to watch it a couple of times to understand it I'll never know. A dram inside a dream etc. All visually different to the other and that's it. Not complicated not even a great story. A few seconds of decent graphics. Much hype over an average film.

Re moon. It went in a very different direction than I was expecting it.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

f**k no, I tried watching that, skipped through to the birth scene, realised it is the wrongest thing ever filmed and stopped. What in the hell went through anyone involved's mind??????


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Watched the Expendables last night hmmmmm.....not the best film ive ever seen - Randy cotoure seemed to have about 3 lines in the film too, not sure what part he played in it tbh


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Havent seen it TBO, wont do now either... lol


----------



## Luke-S (Aug 10, 2010)

A mate lent me a MA film called "IP MAN" the other day. All about the origins of Wing Chun. Actually a very good film.

Since then, get him to the greek, which is factualy pure lols.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

wing chun is an awesome MA!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Liked the Expendables, take your mind back to the 80s and remember the films from then, they were just like the expendables!


----------



## CrazyPenguin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Get him to the greek was pretty funny and 1/2 way through Taken, had put off watching it for ages but gave in to the Mrs last night and WOW! It's pretty gripping


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Taken is a great film, get him to the Greek was a good shout too, i lolled a lot  got a few more to watch tonight, the other Guys with Mark wahlberg and will ferell is one of them


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Taken is amazing! if you have a daughter i wouldnt watch it! you would never let them out the line of sight! lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I do and i dont or ever will - shes only 1 haha


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats my worst nightmare having a daughter, I would be soooo defensive, the first boyfriend, the 'can (he) sleep over tonight please dad?' AHH No! i couldnt do it Marc, Bet you rack your brains when shes out and such!

Please God give me man milkshake! please.... lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

watched machete today, blooody brillliant

the other guys , realy funny

me and my mate are still laughting at a police officer using twitter and saying "just got to the crime scene L O L "


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Did someone say Inception?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL thats quality mate :laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

All kinds of Lol at this thread


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Never got round to watching the other guys last night, watched ONG bak instead - never get tired of that film


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ong Bak is amazing!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Inception funnies, awsome


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

get him to the greek is awesom haha

paranormal activity was abit of a let down to be honest, takes to long to get goin with the 'freaky shit' haha


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha. Ha ha haha ha. Ha

Ha ha

Hic

Ha.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Inception. Ha.

That's funnier than me mates big toes. His toes are very funny. They stick out of the end of his trainers.

Oh well. U had to be there.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nutter! lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Watched Knocked up last night, seen this before but it is funny, watched Dinner with Schmucks on the plane back from Jamaica too and that is frickin hilarious


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

The Expendables, just because I love the begining where the dude shouts WARNING SHOT!


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

The Fighter aint a bad film, saw when i was in the US.

Even though at the end of the film i had to ask my friend who was Christian Bale and who was mark Wahlberg ha ha


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

The Fighter is pretty decent...Machete was outstanding :thumb .....Law Abiding Citizen was pretty decent....Red was good also.


----------

